# Portsmouth to Cherbourg with Condor



## rickblake (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi
Stumbled across Condor conventional ferry every sunday only portsmouth to cherbourg. Booked for 7 june for 7.5m RV plus 5m trailer with car on for £105 single crossing - 2 adults and dog.

Seems very good price as next best was overnight and £300 from portsmouth.

Anybody used this ferry?
whats it like?
why only sunday?

is it very cheap and very cheerful?

cheers

rick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think the rest of the week it runs from Poole. Yes, very good price


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Post the link Rick, and make it easy for us idle toads!!  :roll: 

If we give them some custom the prices might come down even more??

Dave


----------



## rickblake (Jan 14, 2009)

*condor ferries link*

hi

this is the link

http://www.condorferries.co.uk/home.html

click quote and book

select any sunday uk to france

fill in details and get quote

cheers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats prety good.
Just quoted me £137 one way Poole to st Malo for 13 May for mh up to 6.5 metre


Dave P


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats a brilliant price. I live near Cherbourg and have booked via Dieppe to Newhaven as it's ONLY £308 and I have to drive 180 miles to get it.

Wish I had of known about that Condor route and price no matter how basic it might be.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## rickblake (Jan 14, 2009)

*MORE INFO*

Hi again

just remembered, ignore the length limit on the web site as it does NOT apply to the conventional ferry on sundays, same with the trailer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

£99 out and £118 back.

Pity the site is so slow - it takes ages to check availability.

Thanks Rick

Dave


----------

